# Pdi Checklist?



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey all.. I seem to recall recently reading an awesome PDI checklist but for the life of me cannot find it again... anyone have a good one or know what I am talking about?

Thanks


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Gotcha covered. It is in the FAQ Section.

Or even more specifically, here.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks, made a note for myself. Pick up in 6 to 7 wks


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

AWESOME!!! That is the one...

Thanks!!









~Scott


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Wait a minute you can't use that pdi list its only for Outbacks









Just Kiddin









John


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

shy


----------

